# Schools Javea, Denia region advice



## Trishc (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi all moving out to the region between Alicante and Valencia possibly javea Denia area with 3 kids 8, 5 and 1. Having the school dilema. 8 year old is very bright and social but has mild dyslexia. I'm thinking about trying the state school and talking to her about it letting her know if it's good and she can make it work it will be great, but if she is really struggling after the first year we will keep the international school option open to her. Any info advice on this area welcomed


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Trishc said:


> Hi all moving out to the region between Alicante and Valencia possibly javea Denia area with 3 kids 8, 5 and 1. Having the school dilema. 8 year old is very bright and social but has mild dyslexia. I'm thinking about trying the state school and talking to her about it letting her know if it's good and she can make it work it will be great, but if she is really struggling after the first year we will keep the international school option open to her. Any info advice on this area welcomed


My co-mod, xabiachica I'm sure will help you with this. She lives in the area, has done for 11 years or so and has kids, altho they're older now.

She'll be along in due course

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I think it would very much depend on the school and the teacher that you end up with, so as you say, it will probably be just try it out and see.
Extra info which might be a bit too much to take in now, but still...
Many teachers are not actually on permanent contracts at state schools. They are "interinos". They have passed the state exams, but they have not been given a set place in a school and they can be changed about every 2 years. The teachers don't choose which school to go to and they don't interview for a place. They are sent. Other members of staff are permanent. This means that a school's staff and reputation can, and often does, change radically in a 5 year span for example.


----------



## Trishc (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks for the input, I have seen how schools change dramatically depending on staff alright I guess that happens in a lot of places  I'll keep that in mind


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> My co-mod, xabiachica I'm sure will help you with this. She lives in the area, has done for 11 years or so and has kids, altho they're older now.
> 
> She'll be along in due course
> 
> Jo xxx


you rang 


Trishc said:


> Hi all moving out to the region between Alicante and Valencia possibly javea Denia area with 3 kids 8, 5 and 1. Having the school dilema. 8 year old is very bright and social but has mild dyslexia. I'm thinking about trying the state school and talking to her about it letting her know if it's good and she can make it work it will be great, but if she is really struggling after the first year we will keep the international school option open to her. Any info advice on this area welcomed


my younger daughter is dyslexic, and she had lots of extra one to one help - though they refused to use the 'D' word..... 

my girls were 5 & 8 when they started in the state school - the Arenal primary school in Jávea - it was great then, and according to people I know with children there now, it's still great 

the vast majority of 8 year old children do absolutely fine in Spanish school & settle in quickly, so I'd certainly try her there to start with, as you say


----------



## Trishc (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks a mill for that I'm heading out the end of April to start the process so I'll try and organise a visit with the school then. Is there certain catchment area we should be looking to rent in for that school or would you recommend any nice areas in particular to live?


----------

